

Ask HN: My pet project is accused of Trademark Infringement - trademarko

My pet project, which uses a recently made-public data set, is being accused of trademark infringement. The project is hosted under a &#60;adverb&#62;&#60;noun&#62;.&#60;country&#62; domain that is quite common. The information provided to the public is very local in nature.<p>I've been contacted by someone at &#60;adverb&#62;&#60;noun&#62;.com, claiming the 'unauthorized use of the registered trademark' and asking to seize the use of the name. The trademark was registered before the inception of my idea.<p>I'd like to know my options (if I have any), and if/how I should dispose of the domain name.
======
michaelpinto
Honestly you should talk to a lawyer rather than getting an opinion here.
Although before you do you should ask yourself:

a. Do you feel like you are you in the right? Or are you using a name that
belongs to someone else (even if they didn't register the domain) -- if the
show was on the other foot how would you feel?

b. Even if you are in the right do you want to take the time and expense to
defend a pet project? This is what's known as an "opportunity cost".

